# World Cup 2010: the final four



## Patrick de Caumette (Jun 25, 2010)

Brazil, Argentina, Spain, Uruguay


----------



## midphase (Jun 25, 2010)

Brazil, Argentina, Germany and USA (ok...that last one depends on a huge dose of luck).


----------



## Justus (Jun 26, 2010)

midphase @ Sat Jun 26 said:


> Brazil, Argentina, Germany and USA (ok...that last one depends on a huge dose of luck).



Germany? I am not sure but we'll see tomorrow. Hopefully they'll make the Penalty shootout. :oops:


----------



## hbuus (Jun 26, 2010)

Two semifinals will be:
Uruguay - Brazil
Argentina - Spain

Final will be:
Brazil - Spain

Winner will be:
Spain

There - no need to watch it now you know the result beforehand 

Btw. midphase, Germany and Argentina cannot both be among the final four - because of the tournament structure. They will meet in the quarter finals where one of them obviously will be knocked out.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jun 26, 2010)

hbuus @ Sat Jun 26 said:


> Two semifinals will be:
> Uruguay - Brazil
> Argentina - Spain
> 
> ...



That would be my choice as well... but no guarantee in the world cup!


----------



## midphase (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm telling you guys...Germany is taking it!


----------



## mikebarry (Jun 27, 2010)

Netherlands
Uruguay 

Germany 
Spain


Netherlands 
Germany


Germany


----------



## Justus (Jun 27, 2010)




----------



## R.Cato (Jun 27, 2010)

germany

brazil 

spain

uruguay


And of course Germany will win. =o


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jun 27, 2010)

No way Germany goes past Argentina... :twisted: 

So far they only have played lousy teams, including England :|


----------



## lux (Jun 27, 2010)

Argentina wins.


----------



## R.Cato (Jun 27, 2010)

Patrick de Caumette @ Sun Jun 27 said:


> No way Germany goes past Argentina... :twisted:
> 
> So far they only have played lousy teams, including England :|



I don't think that Ghana was a lousy team. We already have won againts Argentina several times including last World Cup.  

But nevertheless good luck to Argentina.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jun 27, 2010)

R.Cato @ Sun Jun 27 said:


> Patrick de Caumette @ Sun Jun 27 said:
> 
> 
> > No way Germany goes past Argentina... :twisted:
> ...



I take my statement back: Ghana is a good team, but no Argentina IMHO


----------



## mixolydian (Jun 27, 2010)

R.Cato @ Sun Jun 27 said:


> We already have won againts Argentina several times including last World Cup.


Indeed, and it costs the Germans an important midfielder for the following match against Italy as some players from both teams had nothing better to do as to push each other after(!) the match. :roll: Argentina had a very good team and was one of the favourites to win the cup but what happened back then after that match was a shame.


----------



## mikebarry (Jul 3, 2010)

mikebarry @ Sun Jun 27 said:


> Netherlands
> Uruguay
> 
> Germany
> ...



I am looking good so far   

Lets go spain, I am just rooting for the most entertaining matches we can get.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jul 3, 2010)

Good job with the prediction!

Man, was I wrong!

Germany destroyed Argentina.
Collective game, solid defense and discipline prevailed!

Spain - Germany!

(go Spain!)


----------



## artsoundz (Jul 3, 2010)

yeah, they overwhelmed Argentina. Unexpected but SO fun to watch.


----------



## midphase (Jul 3, 2010)

midphase @ Sun Jun 27 said:


> I'm telling you guys...Germany is taking it!


----------



## Harzmusic (Jul 3, 2010)

Oh I felt so sorry for ghana yesterday.
But hey, germany will do it! This game was amazing! Whehay o-[][]-o


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 3, 2010)

Germany looks very impressive, however there's always a danger that they may have peaked too soon.


----------



## veetguitar (Jul 4, 2010)

Germany´s style is just the antithesis to the superstar system of other countries like Argentine etc. 
They function truly as a team. 
It also proves that Maradona has failed as a coach because their individual player are top notch but everything they did looked totally unorganised and scattered. (No master plan visible :mrgreen: )
Germany´s coach knows exactly what he is doing and therefore they are already the odds-on favourite.
A lot of young unspoiled players that burn for what they are doing.


----------



## veetguitar (Jul 4, 2010)

mikebarry @ 27th June 2010 said:


> Netherlands
> Uruguay
> 
> Germany
> ...



agreed


----------



## Udo (Jul 4, 2010)

mikebarry @ Mon Jun 28 said:


> Netherlands
> Uruguay
> 
> Germany
> ...



Good prediction, except for the last match ....

The Netherlands wins by at least 2 goals.


----------



## bdr (Jul 4, 2010)

Good luck to Germany, a wonderful young attacking team. They have completely blown away my memories of their former slow, boring style.

I hate how much influence bad refereeing and simulation has had in this tournament. I can hardly remember a game where one or the other hasn't had a significant effect. There's no doubt that the 'lesser' footballing nations are treated differently by the refs than the traditional teams. David Villa should be suspended for 3 games for his dive.


----------



## lux (Jul 5, 2010)

..wasnt diving an all-italian sport?


----------



## Hannes_F (Jul 5, 2010)

I am looking at these events with mixed feelings because I can find no reason why a player or coach from one country/town/club/whatever should be more sympathetic to me than that of another .../whatever, just because I happen to be part of one of them. The basic idea of "one is more worth than the other because he/she is one of us" may seem harmless but has brought more than enough harm about mankind.

The other thing I have second thoughts about is the tournament system per se which in the end produces one winner and 15 or more loosers that are only thirsty for revenge. While this is a perfect method to keep conflicts up and running and makes sense in sports therefore it makes people forget that in life you can get by better with win-win than with win-loose.

That being said there is something in what veetguitar said:


veetguitar @ Sun Jul 04 said:


> Germany´s style is just the antithesis to the superstar system of other countries like Argentine etc.
> They function truly as a team.



Some things are really remarkeable about the current german team:

*Joachim Löw*, the coach, is somebody you would call a man from the second row. He has never been a national player. As a club coach he had a series of minor successes paired with failures and unemployment. Originally he came to the national team as the technical coach assistent under the internationally famed Jürgen Klinsmann and served as an interim coach when Klinsmann retired. Most thought Löw would get back into second row under another famous name coach but in the first matches it turned out that he had the most success performance-wise of any german coaches ever, so he stayed.

*Lukas Podolski*, the left striker of polish origin, is another example for a second row man. He had been with Bayern Munich for four years. Despite his talent he has been on the substitutes bench most of the time because of the international name players like Luca Toni and Frank Ribéry. Which is a shame and the reason why he needed some time to get in form for his new club and the national team. Many have demanded that he should stay at home but Löw counted on him. As a thank you he scored some very important goals and prepared a number of others.

*Miroslav Klose*, another striker of polish origin, has warmed the substitutes bench in munich a lot, too. Despite that he has developed his playing style from being a header specialist and pure scorer towards a team serving style. He had been in bad physical shape last season and his nomination into the national team was very controversial. But with Löw's preparation he got in shape and has completed his 13th and 14th world cup goal against Argentinia (he is the guy that did the salto afterwards).

*Arne Friedrich*, right defense, has been relegated with his team recently, so technically he is a second league player. But he played like a brasilian vs. Britain's Gerrard and even scored vs. Argentinia.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2adGnmvp4vA

*Thomas Müller* is a fresh talent that has been playing in 3rd league not long ago. He currently explodes form-wise. It was only in march when he had his debut in the national team after which Maradona refused to be interviewed together with him because "he did not know he was a player".
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpa-_2mpO3U
Müller scored the 1:0 and the 4:0 vs Argentinia now and no, he is no ballboy 

They have a bunch of young players that have strong control over the ball but use it more for the flow of the game and the overall choreography than for their ego shows. Besides that they are quite down to earth and have stated that "the team is the star" over and over in the interviews which is the key to their current success.


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Jul 5, 2010)

Hannes_F @ Mon Jul 05 said:


> *Miroslav Klose*, .... (he is the guy that did the salto afterwards).



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QxfP29Yh3U


/\~O


----------



## Hannes_F (Jul 5, 2010)

Gerd Kaeding @ Mon Jul 05 said:


> Hannes_F @ Mon Jul 05 said:
> 
> 
> > *Miroslav Klose*, .... (he is the guy that did the salto afterwards).
> ...



And what a pass from Özil ... one touch only but with perfect feeling for the ball and the situation. Look how he sprints into position at the beginning of the video, that is why they won this situation ... a wonderful team player again.


----------



## Jaap (Jul 5, 2010)

Wow, we made it as well =o 

I hope we will face Germany in the Finals. That would be awesome though I think the German team might be too much for our team, but still would be a great match.


----------



## bdr (Jul 5, 2010)

lux @ Mon Jul 05 said:


> ..wasnt diving an all-italian sport?



Not sure I said that...but you guys are great at it! :wink:


----------



## lux (Jul 5, 2010)

well we had no occasion to show that up this time, sadly


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 5, 2010)

deleted


----------



## Narval (Jul 5, 2010)

Hannes_F @ Mon Jul 05 said:


> *Thomas Müller* is a fresh talent that has been playing in 3rd league not long ago. He currently explodes form-wise. It was only in march when he had his debut in the national team after which Maradona refused to be interviewed together with him because "he did not know he was a player".
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpa-_2mpO3U
> Müller scored the 1:0 and the 4:0 vs Argentinia now and no, he is no ballboy


Eat it, Diego! - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqTfCWLoc50 
:mrgreen: 

Great post, Hannes, I wholeheartedly agree with your position. Germany has a wonderful team of hardworking, very talented players. Great attitude too. I hope they take home that cup, they deserve it! Football at its best.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jul 5, 2010)

Guy Bacos @ Mon Jul 05 said:


> in the past they have often failed to show that passion when it counted the most, and why the other team often succeeded.



This is not correct.
Keep in mind that the Germans have 3 world cups, so they must have done something right when it counted the most...

I remember a game vs France in the semi finals of the world cup (82?) when the Germans were down 3-0 with 15 minutes to play.
Typical of the french, they became over confident and typical of the germans, they kept on believing, came back 3-3 and won it in overtime..


----------



## TARI (Jul 5, 2010)

It's gonna be an exciting match for sure!! Both teams will have a hard task to win.

Go, Spain, go!!! =o


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 5, 2010)

deleted


----------



## Jaap (Jul 5, 2010)

I say it's time for the Netherlands to win our first ever World Cup :mrgreen:


----------



## careyford (Jul 5, 2010)

+1 

Go Netherlands!


----------



## Jaap (Jul 5, 2010)

careyford @ Mon Jul 05 said:


> +1
> 
> Go Netherlands!


 o-[][]-o


----------



## JohnG (Jul 5, 2010)

I will be wearing my orange jersey during the match.


----------



## Jaap (Jul 5, 2010)

JohnG @ Tue Jul 06 said:


> I will be wearing my orange jersey during the match.



With that, we just can't loose :mrgreen:


----------



## JohnG (Jul 5, 2010)

That's just what I'm thinking.


----------



## lux (Jul 6, 2010)

I suspect this conversation could be dangerous for me...

http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/2010/07/06 ... lucht.html


----------



## Hannes_F (Jul 6, 2010)

lux @ Tue Jul 06 said:


> I suspect this conversation could be dangerous for me...
> 
> http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/2010/07/06 ... lucht.html



Yea it is unbelieveable and sad and stupid. I just noticed I probably knew one of the victims personally, at least I have been often to the restaurant where he was working. The suspect has repeatedly had psychiatric treatment and is still on the run.


----------



## Garlu (Jul 6, 2010)

Spain, Spain, Spain!!!!! :D


----------



## veetguitar (Jul 6, 2010)

The paradigm shift in Germanys team becomes abvious when you hear about Lahm (the interim leader because of Ballacks injury) is not willing to resign of his leadership.
Ballack stands for the older fight-oriented more egocentric style. With Lahm, it seems , that all the players are more able to recall all of their potential. 
Anyway, this was a bold statement. There are still two games and nobody knows who will win them.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jul 6, 2010)

Hannes_F @ Tue Jul 06 said:


> I think both Guy and Patrick have a point. If you look at the table of winners it is indeed quite short and place #3 is not that bad ... but at the same time nobody else has been on place 2 or 3 as often as Germany:



Not that bad?
You're being modest!

Overall points for 1,2,3 and 4th place put Germany ahead of everyone else.
A win this time around would put Germany clearly ahead of Italy.
That's outstandin soccer!

But I am still rooting for Spain!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 6, 2010)

deleted


----------



## TARI (Jul 6, 2010)

I am sorry German friends, but Paul the octopus has chosen Spain... :lol: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mWbOLsuL0Y


----------



## Justus (Jul 6, 2010)

TARI @ Tue Jul 06 said:


> I am sorry German friends, but Paul the octopus has chosen Spain... :lol:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mWbOLsuL0Y



Damn! 8)


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 6, 2010)

deleted


----------



## Hannes_F (Jul 6, 2010)

Hmm ... I have the slight impression Patrick reads my posts while Guy doesn't.

If you look at the table you see 3 final German wins ... yes that is pretty good (like Patrick says).
But you also see 4+3+1=8 cases of at least one loss from the half finals on (like Guy says).

With other words statistically Germany won the cup in 27 % of all cases when it reached the half finals.

Helloooo ... you are right. Both


----------



## Narval (Jul 6, 2010)

I think the misunderstanding comes from saying "Germany" and thinking it's the same team as 8 or 40 years ago. It's not.

Making predictions on how a team called "Germany" will perform, based on how another team with the same name has performed some years ago, that's completely meaningless. It's like predicting at the beginning of the tournament, based on "Italy" having won the cup several times before, that "Italy" won't go home the last in their group.

Each team is different. This particular team called "Germany" showed great qualities, great potential, and great football. I like them. And I hope their type of football and sportsmanship will prevail.

[schild=4 fontcolor=FF0000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]Go Germany![/schild]


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 6, 2010)

deleted


----------



## Hannes_F (Jul 6, 2010)

Guy Bacos @ Tue Jul 06 said:


> Hm! come on Hanes, I was simply being more specific in my comment. I've never been fond of people intervening in an exchange between 2 other people, like a referee, it just makes things more blurry.



Guy, I just wanted to know whether this was on purpose, now I do, thanks. :wink:


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 6, 2010)

deleted


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 6, 2010)

deleted


----------



## IvanP (Jul 6, 2010)

Shhh---Pain! Shhh-Pain!
=o


----------



## Harzmusic (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow this was a wicked game. and exciting at the end whoho...


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 6, 2010)

deleted


----------



## Hannes_F (Jul 6, 2010)

Guy, I took the time to provide some information in order to explain why I think both your and Patrick's point of view have their merits. You then repeated again what you already said before and what I had included into my suggestion, and therefore I wanted to know whether you simply did not read my post or deliberately decided to ignore it. You then answered clearly that you did not have interest in a third party to intervene, which I accept as your choice.

Beyond that point it is not my interest to be confrontional here, so I suggest we return to topic and try to keep personal things out, since they usually are fruitless. Sorry for my misspelling of your name, it is corrected.

Congratulations to Netherlands! It is amazing how much talent they have.


----------



## Jaap (Jul 6, 2010)

/\~O /\~O /\~O /\~O =o =o =o =o 

o-[][]-o o-[][]-o o-[][]-o


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 6, 2010)

deleted


----------



## Jaap (Jul 7, 2010)

If John is putting on his orange jersey again nothing can go wrong :mrgreen:


----------



## Hannes_F (Jul 7, 2010)

TARI @ Tue Jul 06 said:


> I am sorry German friends, but Paul the octopus has chosen Spain... :lol:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mWbOLsuL0Y



Regardless of the result ... in either case I think Paul will end as a nice paella tonight :mrgreen:


----------



## George Caplan (Jul 7, 2010)

the way i see this world cup so far is none of the teams are are really any good compared to teams gone by. that semi final match last night was a drag and the standard of soccer was poor. that was a world cup semi supposedly. the best team left in so far is germany but the way its going the best doesnt seem to mean much in the wc.


----------



## Hannes_F (Jul 7, 2010)

George Caplan @ Wed Jul 07 said:


> the way i see this world cup so far is none of the teams are are really any good compared to teams gone by. that semi final match last night was a drag and the standard of soccer was poor.



My impression is that good teams can sort of neutralize each other under certain tactical conditions and as a result we see a lot of bad passes and little penalty area action - which actually comes from their defenses being good enough to anticipate their mutual moves.


----------



## bdr (Jul 7, 2010)

looking forward to Germany v Spain...getting up at 4AM to watch.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 7, 2010)

-deleted


----------



## Jaap (Jul 7, 2010)

Guy Bacos @ Wed Jul 07 said:


> Jaap @ Wed Jul 07 said:
> 
> 
> > If John is putting on his orange jersey again nothing can go wrong :mrgreen:
> ...



o-[][]-o 

and go go Germany tonight. I really hope for a final between Germany and the Netherlands. If we wouldn't be there I would give all my support to Germany. I really like the gameplay so far. Very impressive :D


----------



## JohnG (Jul 7, 2010)

The Germans look tough to beat, but Spain's accuracy and defence are strong as well. Should be an excellent match.

Too bad Mueller won't be able to play; I'd rather watch both sides at full strength, and anyway from what I could see I didn't understand his last yellow card.


----------



## Jaap (Jul 7, 2010)

Nice shirt John


----------



## Jaap (Jul 7, 2010)

Congratulations for Spain. Certainly well deserved!


----------



## TARI (Jul 7, 2010)

Guy Bacos @ Wed Jul 07 said:


> TARI @ Wed Jul 07 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you guys!
> ...



yes I did! Shouted like crazy, drank a lot of beers... :lol: o-[][]-o 
You know :wink:


----------



## Hannes_F (Jul 7, 2010)

I could not watch the game but from what I hear our boys had too much of respect (= were too nervous) and Spain taught them a lesson in short pass play. Learn from the master ... so congratulations to Spain!

Regarding that alleged lack of passion ... I will watch the game on VCR later but I don't believe at all that there is not enough passion in our current players. But if this means they don't have an oversized ego plus a biting reflex then I am all for it.


----------



## Angel (Jul 7, 2010)

Spain deserved to win today. 
We finally lost against the Champions in the last 3 big Tournaments so it's not that much of a shame.
Go for it and congratulations.


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 7, 2010)

I agree, Angel.

Congratulations, Espania!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 7, 2010)

deleted


----------



## Hannes_F (Jul 7, 2010)

Guy Bacos @ Thu Jul 08 said:


> Watching the game, Spain seemed to want it much more right from the first minute. Technically the Germans are as good as any other team, if not better, strategically they are also irreproachable. So what's left is the last ingredient: Who wants it the most



Guy, don't take this too personal, but I think you are not very knowledgeable about football. It is not all about "who wants it most", and the Germans were technically not as good as the Spaniards. Since they knew that it might have been a certain psychological burden.

After watching the first 30 minutes I can tell you this: You must take into account that the german coach Joachim Löw admires the spanish way of playing very much. Actually their sort of short-pass play is what he introduced into the german style, and that is what makes a big difference in this WC. However they are only beginning with first good results, and therefore they have a few (4 to 5) players that begin to have that ball awareness and precision that is needed for this style (Schweinsteiger, Lahm, Friedrich, Özil ... if he is just a bit less nervous than today). Needless to say that for these players the spanish players are landmarks, too.

It is obvious that in this situation Löw decided to change the german style compared to the other games and that is where they lost the game already in advance. I think they did this because they could not really hope to play more spanish than Spain. So as an alternative they tried to lure them into the german half and then possibly overrun then them with counterattacks. But this did not work out - the Spaniards did not loose the ball often enough to do many counterattacks, they are simply too good for this approach. 

According to what I think was their idea of the play the Germans avoided any short pass play in the first 15 minutes and betook themselves to long and indifferent passes (counting on hoped for header advanteage because of body height and Miroslav Klose ... but this also did not work out und turned out in quandary play) and waited on whether their counter-tactics would work. However they had to recognize that it was was not going to work, and then you begin to make additional errors.

Spanish midfielders are able to strike a quick pass over 30 or 40 meters with a precision of a few centimeters, and they are permanently aware about where their other players are. Also if they receive the ball they stop it simply like that, it drops down like a stone and stands still. Most german players are not able to maintain such a precision over a whole game, that is simply a fact. 

But the young german team is on a good way, and honestly said I think a (hopefully) 3rd place will be better for the overall development of this new playing culture than a 1st or 2nd would have been.


----------



## bdr (Jul 7, 2010)

Great analysis Hannes. For a lot of the game the Germans simply couldn't get any possession at all, and when they did Spain allowed them no space.

This was the first time in the cup that I saw Spain play, they were super impressive. Should have been at least 2-0 (pedro was too goal-hungry) and maybe more.

So how does the Dutch style compare to how Spain plays?


----------



## Hannes_F (Jul 7, 2010)

Guy Bacos @ Thu Jul 08 said:


> Hannes, I read what you said, and I can see you are a bit of a provocateur, a side from being childish as when you took the mistake I made in your name as an insult... I would also advise you stop analyzing everything to death, in life there is more to that, something you seem to have no understand of. Sports in between countries is not the same as local teams. I have followed and played hockey since I was 8. When countries play between each other it's an entire different game, the only way Canada could beat the Russians or the Cheques is when they played or play with passion. Germans are a bit like the Russians in that regard, very systematic play. I know it's no use for me going on cause you just don't want to accepts this fact.
> 
> 
> Narval, you are trash to me, so that's all I have to say to you.



Guy, you can call me any name or attribute you want or judge about my inabilities, feel free. But you should really not name some other members as trash.

Sigh. Why did this thread get so personal? If I contributed to that I apologize. Back to topic ... please!


----------



## hbuus (Jul 7, 2010)

Now let's start a thread about who wins the Tour de France


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 7, 2010)

deleted


----------



## veetguitar (Jul 8, 2010)

My god Guy!
As much as I respect you as a musician, but please: There is no point to develop thisòë©   ÛƒTë©   ÛƒUë©   ÛƒVë©   ÛƒWë©   ÛƒXë©   ÛƒYë©   ÛƒZë©   Ûƒ[ë©   Ûƒ\ë©   Ûƒ]ë©   Ûƒ^ë©   Ûƒ_ë©   Ûƒ`ë©   Ûƒaë©   Ûƒbë©   Ûƒcë©   Ûƒdë©   Ûƒeë©   Ûƒfë©   Ûƒgë©   Ûƒhë©   Ûƒië©   Ûƒjë©   Ûƒkë©   Ûƒlë©   Ûƒmë©   Ûƒnë©   Ûƒoë©   Ûƒpë©   Ûƒqë©   Ûƒrë©   Ûƒsë©   Ûƒtë©   Ûƒuë©   Ûƒvë©   Ûƒwë©   Ûƒxë©   Ûƒyë©   Ûƒzë©   Ûƒ{ë©   Ûƒ|ë©   Ûƒ}ë©   Ûƒ~ë©   Ûƒë©   Ûƒ€ë©   Ûƒë©   Ûƒ‚ë©   Ûƒƒë©   Ûƒ„ë©   Ûƒ…ë©   Ûƒ†ë©   Ûƒ‡ë©   Ûƒˆë©   Ûƒ‰ë©   ÛƒŠë©   Ûƒ‹ë©   ÛƒŒë©   Ûƒë©   ÛƒŽë©   Ûƒë©   Ûƒë©   Ûƒ‘ë©   Ûƒ’ë©   Ûƒ“ë©   Ûƒ”ë©   Ûƒ•ë©   Ûƒ–ë©   Ûƒ—ë©   Ûƒ˜ë©   Ûƒ™ë©   Ûƒšë©   Ûƒ›ë©   Ûƒœë©   Ûƒë©   Ûƒžë©   ÛƒŸë©   Ûƒ ë©   Ûƒ¡ë©   Ûƒ¢ë©   Ûƒ£ë©   Ûƒ¤ë©   Ûƒ¥ë©   Ûƒ¦ë©   Ûƒ§ë©   Ûƒ¨ë©   Ûƒ©ë©   Ûƒªë©   Ûƒ«ë©   Ûƒ¬ë©   Ûƒ­ë©   Ûƒ®ë©   Ûƒ¯ë©   Ûƒ°ë©   Ûƒ±ë©   Ûƒ²ë©   Ûƒ³ë©   Ûƒ´ë©   Ûƒµë©   Ûƒ¶ë©   Ûƒ·ë©   Ûƒ¸ë©   Ûƒ¹ë©   Ûƒºë©   Ûƒ»ë©   Ûƒ¼ë©   Ûƒ½ë©   Ûƒ¾ë©   Ûƒ¿ë


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 8, 2010)

deleted


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 8, 2010)

deleted


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jul 8, 2010)

Guy, I didn't say that you were a one trick poney.
I am sure that you have many qualities.

Playing with passion and with a cold head are essential qualities in any sport.
And no, the Germans were not technically on par with the Spaniards, or else the outcome may have been different. 
Based on technique, the Germans were outplayed.

Uruguay had plenty of passion, but that didn't help them win the game.

Back to music...


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 8, 2010)

deleted


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jul 8, 2010)

Guy Bacos @ Wed Jul 07 said:


> Narval, you are trash to me, so that's all I have to say to you.



Speaking of moderation, it seems to me that you could take a few lessons in that respect as well...


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 8, 2010)

deleted


----------



## JKOL (Jul 8, 2010)

My predictions:
1. Spain.
2. Holland.
3. Germany.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 8, 2010)

deleted


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jul 8, 2010)

I've been rooting for Spain since day one, so obviously I hope that they'll win.
But I'll be happy for Holland in case they defeat the Spaniards.
They also deserve a World Cup, based on their soccer history.
I am particularly warry of the Dutchs' ability with their head...

And yes the Spaniards play with passion Guy.
The Germans didn't have a chance to display their passion because they were shut out by Spain. Being outplayed has a tendency to tame one's fire...

It is hard to display passion when you are being knocked out by Mike Tyson...if you understand what I mean...


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 8, 2010)

deleted


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 8, 2010)

deleted


----------



## Hannes_F (Jul 8, 2010)

I agree with you, Guy, if you say that those games are often won or lost by the own psychological condition. If you are self-confident many things simply work, if you loose confidence you struggle. Everybody that is or has been performing knows this. If you notice that things get shaky you sometimes need to push yourself over the hill mentally. Obviously the german team did not manage that yesterday.

What I can not understand is that you claim so generally that german players are not passionate. To tell a football player that he is not passionate about what he is doing is about the same as saying a musician is not passionate ... actually its the worst thing you can say in these fields.

It is true, german people tend to have a different body language and face expression than people from southern europe (I don't know any canadians in person, so I can't tell). The farer to the north of Germany you come the lesser you can "read" the persons at first sight. But believe me, the feelings are all there. We are not cold, we know joy and pain.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 8, 2010)

deleted


----------



## Angel (Jul 8, 2010)

Hannes_F @ Thu Jul 08 said:


> The german players were scared from the beginning on. Simple as that.



x-actly!!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jul 8, 2010)

Guy Bacos @ Wed Jul 07 said:


> Technically the Germans are as good as any other team, if not better, strategically they are also irreproachable. So what's left is the last ingredient: Who wants it the most, the Spaniards were much more inspired and this was quite visible. I had a feeling this was going to happen while everybody was saying Germany is unstoppable.





Guy Bacos @ Wed Jul 07 said:


> Congratulations Spain! You played with *passion* which made the difference.
> 
> THIS is what I've been talking about and anticipated!



I never had an issue with the passion comments that you made Guy.

I just had to point out that your comments on the Germans technique were not correct.
The Spaniards won because they controlled the game (a technical issue)
The passion issue is totally subjective anyway, depending on cultural characteristics, as Hannes pointed out.


----------



## JohnG (Jul 8, 2010)

Hup Holland! Hup Nederland! -- Hup Holland! Hup Nederland! [voice carries on]

[I'm saying it a lot now, while I have the chance. I find it very disconcerting that Spain could make that brilliant German side look so subdued!]


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jul 8, 2010)

Guy Bacos @ Thu Jul 08 said:


> Hannes_F @ Thu Jul 08 said:
> 
> 
> > The german players were scared from the beginning on. Simple as that.
> ...



They were scared because they realized that they were being outplayed and there was nothing much that they could do about it.
If someone is better than you are technically, yes, you can try to compensate with passion/agressivity, but that often leads to leaving a big opening for a score.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jul 8, 2010)

JohnG @ Thu Jul 08 said:


> Hup Holland! Hup Nederland! -- Hup Holland! Hup Nederland! [voice carries on]
> 
> [I'm saying it a lot now, while I have the chance. I find it very disconcerting that Spain could make that brilliant German side look so subdued!]



Hopefully that will be the case again on Sunday :mrgreen:


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 8, 2010)

deleted


----------



## lux (Jul 8, 2010)

Spain should win hands down in my book. But you never know.


----------



## Jaap (Jul 8, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVvG-jfrTG4

(poor houseboats from 1.40 and onwards. If I had one now in Amsterdam I would move it before sunday :D)

This is how it was when we became European Champion in 1988. I don't want to know how it is going to be if we win sunday :mrgreen:

but...

Hup Holland Hup, laat de leeuw niet in zijn hemdje staan!

Oh and the funny thing is that the no.1 football song here at the moment is: Viva Hollandia (how ironic now haha)


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 8, 2010)

deleted


----------



## Hannes_F (Jul 8, 2010)

OK.



Guy Bacos @ Mon Jul 05 said:


> There is nothing unusual about seeing the Germans in the semi finals or finals, but in the past they have often failed to show that passion when it counted the most, and why the other team often succeeded. The discipline they've always had it. It will be interesting to see this time the outcome.



Guy, I don't know whether this helps anything but of course I fully accept this as being your opinion. It is perfectly possible to see it like that.


----------



## mixolydian (Jul 8, 2010)

JohnG @ Thu Jul 08 said:


> I find it very disconcerting that Spain could make that brilliant German side look so subdued!


True.


----------



## George Caplan (Jul 9, 2010)

mixolydian @ Thu Jul 08 said:


> JohnG @ Thu Jul 08 said:
> 
> 
> > I find it very disconcerting that Spain could make that brilliant German side look so subdued!
> ...



its because germany couldnt get the ball off them. spain play possession soccer and just keep the ball. this whole wc has been about keeping the ball with very little flair in the attack department. 

i still cant get over the fact that spain were favorites to win before the wc started.


----------



## Narval (Jul 9, 2010)

George Caplan @ Fri Jul 09 said:


> spain play possession soccer and just keep the ball. this whole wc has been about keeping the ball with very little flair in the attack department.


I've noticed that too. That's probably because, unlike us who want to be entertained, they want to win. At any price, even at the price of playing handball, like Uruguay.

And that's also why I enjoyed matches like Germany-Argentina. That was spectacular, both teams were open and took chances, and their aim was clearly on the goal, on scoring. Spain-Germany, except for a few moments, was a bore. I'd rather watch chess.

I hope to see at least 5 goals in the final and I don't care who wins.

[schild=4 fontcolor=FFA500 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=0]Go Netherlands![/schild]


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 9, 2010)

deleted


----------



## Narval (Jul 9, 2010)

Isn't it ironical when the insulting guy demands apologies? Also threatening with leaving if his demand is denied?


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 9, 2010)

deleted


----------



## midphase (Jul 9, 2010)

As I've been saying all along...Spain will take it! You heard it here first folks!


----------



## Jaap (Jul 9, 2010)

midphase @ Fri Jul 09 said:


> As I've been saying all along...Spain will take it! You heard it here first folks!



John is wearing his orange jersey. Guy is eating oranges. No way spain will win :mrgreen:


----------



## Narval (Jul 9, 2010)

... especially after I place a bunch of tulips near my tv set :D


----------



## Jaap (Jul 9, 2010)

Narval @ Fri Jul 09 said:


> ... especially after I place a bunch of tulips near my tv set :D



o-[][]-o


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jul 9, 2010)

For tomorrow, I wouldn't entirely count Uruguay out.
Their striker, Suarez, is back and Forlan is a beautiful player.
Germany certainly has something to prove but it's not necesarily a done deal...


----------



## Narval (Jul 9, 2010)

Plus, when they can't play with their heads, Uruguay use the hands. Best handball players that I've seen in this tournament. Somebody should hand them a cup. Or a hand.


----------



## Harzmusic (Jul 10, 2010)

Uruguays "last rescue operation" against ghana was intolerable. It is so unfair that they kicked Ghana out with this technique.
I hope they get played off the park by the germans. I dont like them at all :D


----------



## Narval (Jul 10, 2010)

What a game! It seems like when the pressure is not too low not too high, just reasonable, the game only gets better. I didn't like Uruguay much before, because of the Ghana incident, but now they won my sympathy. Good football! And the last-second kick was so dramatic - I felt sorry for Forlan, he is a great player. I actually wanted him to score so that I can see some more football...


----------



## Angel (Jul 10, 2010)

Forlan is indeed a really great player!!!!


----------



## Jaap (Jul 11, 2010)

Congratulations Germany with the 3rd place. Very nice match and indeed Narval; I had the same with Forlan :D I hoped he would score so it would last a bit longer haha. But I am happy Germany won. So far I enjoyed the playstyle from the German team the most.

To all the spanish people around here: 

Good luck and may the best of us win in a great and friendly match with great play and fun!

o-[][]-o


----------



## Angel (Jul 11, 2010)

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you, Jaap!


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jul 11, 2010)

Holland's staggering lack of grace - and equally staggering yellow card tally - have dropped them down a few notches in my eyes.


----------



## Mr Greg G (Jul 11, 2010)

This guy should be on the NL karate team haha

http://www.izipik.com/images/201007/11/ ... 206378.gif


----------



## lux (Jul 11, 2010)

Spain deserved it, technique wise. Holland tried all that could, respect.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 11, 2010)

Reminded me a lot of the 1990 final. The team with less talent and technique resort to aggressiveness. It's too bad because the Netherlands didn't play that badly, when they weren't getting yellow cards, but that's part of the game too.


----------



## José Herring (Jul 11, 2010)

Maybe because I'm not use to watching soccer but I thought both teams looked damn good. But Spain looked remarkable. Couldn't watch the whole game, but that Spanish goalie made some plays that I didn't think were humanly possible. Short break away play where one of the Netherland players was one on one with the goalie, he fakes the goalie out and the goalie is caught jumping in the wrong direction. But yet this guy on realizing that the ball is going the other way has the frame of mind to deflect the ball off of his right foot while fully jumping to his left....Wtf.......... Now I'm starting to see the appeal of why so many people like the game. These guys have the fastest reaction times I've ever seen. What was even more cool was that these players expect that level of play from each other. They think it's normal.


----------



## StrangeCat (Jul 11, 2010)

Spain all the way! They have such amazing control of the ball! Keep control of the ball, mess up the other players defense, wait to score that one shot that will determine the out come of the game. *SCORE*!!!!!
Great World Cup Over all! 
Besides Paul said Spain would win! :mrgreen: 

Messi was not himself during the world cup though. I mean Come on compared to what he did to Arsenal, Germany beating Argentina was a joke! 4 strikers that was retarded! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DE8Xy0LD2os Messi and his Hat tricks^_-


----------



## mixolydian (Jul 11, 2010)

Mr Pringles @ Sun Jul 11 said:


> This guy should be on the NL karate team haha
> 
> http://www.izipik.com/images/201007/11/ ... 206378.gif


They should ban him 4 ever, 'nough time for him to think about it.


----------



## Narval (Jul 11, 2010)

¡Olé!


----------



## rayinstirling (Jul 12, 2010)

I sat down to watch the final as a neutral but by halftime I was absolutely for the team trying to win the game by playing "total football" and thankfully they did.


----------



## George Caplan (Jul 12, 2010)

i turned over after a while. i cant stand continental soccer anyways and if i had to watch games thru the world cup in the premiere league like that week on week i would stop watching. too many 1-0 results and compared to the sides like brazil and holland in the 1970 decade these teams were mostly terrible.

the final was ridiculous soccer. i turned back to see spain score and thought thanks for that because it saved what looked inevitable. a holland win thru a penalty shoot out which would have totally summed up the whole event.


----------



## Jaap (Jul 12, 2010)

Congratulations for Spain o-[][]-o 

I think if you where from the Netherlands or Spain it was quite a thrilling match with 2 teams who really where equal and fighting like mad to get the first goal.

The Dutch team played a bit too rough in the beginning with very stupid and mean actions which I really disliked, but on the other hand the referee was bit too easy with blowing his whistle and killed a big part of the game. Some of the yellow cards where deserved, but some where also given too easily.

But all in all it was for me a great evening with with a lot of excitement. I watched the game with some Dutch and Spanish friends and musicians and we enjoyed big time :mrgreen: 

I disagree with George that the final was ridiculous soccer though. Though not the most exciting match of the last decade I think it was nice and exciting gameplay with 2 teams struggeling to find a breakthrough. The fact that it took so long was for me a sign that we where equally challenged.
The whole 70's era of the 20th century is quite overrated in my opinion. We tend to remember only the spectacular moments, but 90% was also just as "boring" as it nowadays.


----------



## IvanP (Jul 12, 2010)

Sorry I'm late...been partying until now...


Y E S !!!!!!!!!! =o


----------



## veetguitar (Jul 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5nyf5OU ... re=related


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jul 13, 2010)

veetguitar @ Tue Jul 13 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5nyf5OUYTg&feature=related



shame he was a no-show during this world cup...


----------

